# Marvell 88E8053 Driver

## _alan_k_

Hey guys,

I am completely new to linux, so I have a lot to learn.  I have just finished the installation guide for gentoo, but before continuing on to "working with Gentoo" I would like to get my ethernet card working so it is easier to obtain the programs I need,but I'm having trouble getting my Marvell gigabit lan card up and running.  When I googled this problem, there seems to have been a lot of problems with this type of card.  Most solutions haven't got me out of my trouble, though.  Here's the main problem:  I extract the Marvell Driver Install from the support cd I got with my computer (the marvell card comes onboard my asus p5gdc-v deluxe motherboard).  In the readme it simply says type ./install.sh and you can pick a "user install" which basically automates all the installation steps for you.  I do this, but it always fails on the last step which is compiling the kernel and so the driver cannot be installed.  What could cause this problem?  also, I would like to know the difference between configuring the kernel with a * or M.  It says * = "include in kernel" and M = "module".  What's the difference?  And, come to think of it, what is a module?  Is it just a program?  And what is patching the kernel?  How does that differ from just running a module?  Any help would be greatly appreciated considering I have already dumped a bunch of time trying to get the system up and running.  Thanks.

----------

## _alan_k_

oh ya: the kernel is 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

----------

## _alan_k_

and here's the install.log

+++ Install mode: User

+++ Driver version: 7.06 (Aug-20-2004)

+++ Kernel version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6

+++ smp_count=1

+++ cpu_number=2

+++ kernel_machine=i686

+++ Architecture: i386

+++ Unpack the sources

+++ ====================================

+++ tar xfv sk98lin.tar

2.4/

2.4/h/

2.4/h/skdrv1st.h

2.4/h/skdrv2nd.h

2.4/Makefile

2.4/skdim.c

2.4/skproc.c

2.4/skge.c

2.4/sky2.c

2.4/skethtool.c

2.6/

2.6/h/

2.6/h/skdrv1st.h

2.6/h/skdrv2nd.h

2.6/Makefile

2.6/skdim.c

2.6/skproc.c

2.6/skge.c

2.6/sky2.c

2.6/skethtool.c

common/

common/h/

common/h/skgesirq.h

common/h/skgetwsi.h

common/h/xmac_ii.h

common/h/sktypes.h

common/h/skvpd.h

common/h/skaddr.h

common/h/skcsum.h

common/h/skgehw.h

common/h/skdebug.h

common/h/lm80.h

common/h/skrlmt.h

common/h/sky2le.h

common/h/sktwsi.h

common/h/skqueue.h

common/h/skversion.h

common/h/skerror.h

common/h/skgeinit.h

common/h/sktimer.h

common/h/skgedrv.h

common/h/skgepnm2.h

common/h/skgepnmi.h

common/h/skgehwt.h

common/skgesirq.c

common/skvpd.c

common/skaddr.c

common/skcsum.c

common/sklm80.c

common/skxmac2.c

common/sk98lin.htm

common/sk98lin.txt

common/skrlmt.c

common/sky2le.c

common/sktwsi.c

common/skqueue.c

common/sk98lin.4

common/skgeinit.c

common/sktimer.c

common/skgepnmi.c

common/skgehwt.c

common/skgemib.c

misc/

misc/Kconfig

misc/Configure.help

+++ Compile the driver

+++ ====================================

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

+++ Compiler error

----------

## _alan_k_

maybe the make.conf file?  here's what I put in it.

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium4"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://cs.ubishops.ca/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdrw"

does ANYONE have ANY ideas?!! please?

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Dude, you have hassled your self way too much...

Goto you kernel config (make menuconfig) and compile this into your kernel:

Network Device Support -->

       Ethernet 1000Mbit -->

              New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support [*]

DO NOT CHOOSE "Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support"!

Then make your kernel, copy the kernel files, and reboot (if you need help with this just look in to the gentoo docs).

Too bad I did not find this thead earlier.

 *Quote:*   

>  I would like to know the difference between configuring the kernel with a * or M. It says * = "include in kernel" and M = "module". What's the difference? And, come to think of it, what is a module? Is it just a program? And what is patching the kernel? How does that differ from just running a module?

 

When something is compiled into the kernel, that means that the kernel loads what ever you compiled in on bootup. Compiling as a module means that you want to tell the kernel to load support for somthing either not when the kernel boots or you wish to create a smaller kernel. Also, people compile things as modules if they do not want to reboot, but at the same time want support for something. For example, if I wanted support for XFS all of a sudden, but do not want to reboot, I can just choose xfs as a module and run make modules && make modules_install && modprobe xfs. I would then have xfs support without rebooting  :Wink: .

Patching the kernel means applying a certain code change or adding code to the kernel (perhaps even removing). Patching is not at all related to modules. You can patch a kernel and be able to compile something that you otherwise could not.

----------

## TWO515TY

Alan would you happen to have an Asus P5AD2-E Premium mobo? My P5AD2-E Pre has this ethernet controller (two of them actually) and no matter what I've tried, I haven't been able to get them to work. I tried skge and sk98lin, both as modules and built in, but neither yielded results. The patch from the Marvell website didn't help either, I got the same results Alan did. I'm using 2-6-12-gentoo-r6 also.

EDIT: ok, I got it working. Use the driver found here (should be 8_23). Use the patch generation method, I couldn't get it to compile as a module. Once you generate and apply the patch, simply use menuconfig (or any other equivalent) to select the sk98lin driver (under device drivers>networking support>ethernet (1000 mbit)>Marvell Yukon Chipset /SysKonnect SK-98xx Support and compile it into the kernel. It should work after this. ifconfig -a now shows 3 ethernet adaptors (2 marvell 88E8053, the other is my realtek I put in there so I could install gentoo). I haven't tried getting an IP yet (as I'm upstairs on a wireless connection) but I imagine it should work just fine.

----------

## _alan_k_

Ya...I tried the built in driver for New SysKonnect and the other and even the old Marvell Yukon before posting this thread, and nothing for both.  TWO5I5TY, I'll try your advice when I get home tonight and post my results then.  Thanks.

----------

## dsd

if skge doesn't work for your hardware (and your hardware is *not* the new pci-express yukon-ii range) then you should file a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org including kernel config, "dmesg" output, "lspci -v" output, "lspci -n" output. (please attach these as files after filing the bug, rather than pasting it all into the initial bug report)

----------

## TWO515TY

Hmm.. well the 88E8053 is PCI-E, but it's not a Yukon II, just a Yukon. Should I still file a bug report?

----------

## dsd

paste "lspci" and "lspci -n" output here and i will check...

----------

## HeXiLeD

I have the same problem and for thepast few months i got no solution.

here are the facts :

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

Currently the kernel driver support goes only to 88E8050 and not  88E8053.

Either using the kernel drivers builtin or as mods havent helped.

I called asus about this problem and they said : sorry we dont support linux

Yet they  provide some drivers for it.

( note this nic also has problems with windows. i tested it before with windows and it would work with asus drivers, but soon as do you windows update and install M$ drivers you will kill the system with the famous blue screen )

So after browsing everyhting online  and waste a couple months looking for a solution for this problem i turned to syskonnect; and yes i tried all their drivers.

Result was the same as it is posted above . : " failied to compile"

I also emailed them and got no reply.

I read a bit more and found out that syskonnect had done a mix of an old driver with a recent one to make it work, and i also read some linux kernel dev saying that  it was ugly and it would not be included in the kernel .

I also asked some help to a couple devs that i know and no luck. the drivers still fails to compile.

I belive that  the only way that  we can make this nic work is if we are using a 2.4 kernel  and compile the syskonnect driver into it.

The best  i could do with this was with Lynax gentooLive dvd rr4. the kernel used  there was nitro.

Nitro-kernel  was able to detect my nics and bring them up for a few seconds but after that  they were gone.

This was the best  i could find and do to recognize my  Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15).

At the moment i see only 2 solutions:

a: the kernel devs get a way of making it work

b:  syskonnect  makes a good and compatible driver with 2.6 kernel.

my comment goes for sk98lin and skge drivers

please pm me if anyone found a better solution for this

lspci :Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

# lspci -n

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:2584 (rev 0e)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:2585 (rev 0e)

0000:00:1c.0 Class 0604: 8086:2660 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.1 Class 0604: 8086:2662 (rev 04)

0000:00:1c.2 Class 0604: 8086:2664 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 Class 0c03: 8086:2658 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 Class 0c03: 8086:2659 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 Class 0c03: 8086:265a (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 Class 0c03: 8086:265b (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 Class 0c03: 8086:265c (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 Class 0604: 8086:244e (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 Class 0601: 8086:2640 (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 Class 0101: 8086:266f (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.2 Class 0101: 8086:2652 (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 Class 0c05: 8086:266a (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 Class 0200: 11ab:1fa7 (rev 07)

0000:01:03.0 Class 0c00: 104c:8025 (rev 01)

0000:01:04.0 Class 0180: 1283:8212 (rev 13)

0000:01:05.0 Class 0180: 1095:3114 (rev 02)

0000:01:0a.0 Class 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

0000:01:0b.0 Class 0401: 1102:0004 (rev 03)

0000:01:0b.1 Class 0980: 1102:7003 (rev 03)

0000:01:0b.2 Class 0c00: 1102:4001

0000:02:00.0 Class 0200: 11ab:4362 (rev 15)

0000:03:00.0 Class 0200: 11ab:4362 (rev 15)

0000:05:00.0 Class 0300: 10de:0141 (rev a2)

=====

system :

os[Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 x86_64] 

distro[Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13] 

cpu[2 xIntel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz @ 3.21GHz] 

video[nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600]] sound[Audigy - Audigy

board : http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket775/p5ad2-e-p/overview.htm

Thank you

----------

## genstef

I have made an ebuild for the sk98lin drivers, feel free to try it out:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~genstef/files/overlay/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

A HOWTO in case you don't know how to handle a non-portage ebuild:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

----------

## dsd

Blue-Steel: your card is a Yukon-2 and is not supported by skge or the in-kernel sk98lin.

you can either use syskonnects drivers (which you say you have been having problems with) or use the very latest mm-sources (2.6.13-rc6-mm1) and try the new "sky2" driver. sky2 is in very early development and has some problems (connection dropping, etc), but works to an extent.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Thank you for  the attention guys

I will try the ebuild frist and check things later about it.

As for the kernel version option i will wait for now. but its good to know that  you guys are working to solve the problem. Thats all  it matters to me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

Well...:  i went for the ebuild. ( my frist time ebuilding )

(allow me some lameness for a bit)

i followed this :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

added PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" to make.conf

made /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild  

( i also tried with other dirs path )

added : echo "<category>/<package> ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords ( in many possible ways and also tried with  ~amd64)

and then : 

ebuild /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild digest

and got : 

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild test

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'categories/sk98lin-8.23' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'categories/sk98lin-8.23' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading categories/sk98lin-8.23; aborting.

also tried some of these:

!!! clean      compile    config     depend     digest     fetch

!!! help       install    manifest   merge      package    postinst

!!! postrm     preinst    prerm      qmerge     rpm        setiup

!!! test       unmerge    unpack

and the only that give some " positive" feedback was:

ebuild /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild setup

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'categories/sk98lin-8.23' not specified:

!!!            None

QA Notice: ECLASS 'linux-mod' inherited illegally in categories/sk98lin-8.23

QA Notice: ECLASS 'linux-info' inherited illegally in categories/sk98lin-8.23

QA Notice: ECLASS 'toolchain-funcs' inherited illegally in categories/sk98lin-8.23

QA Notice: ECLASS 'multilib' inherited illegally in categories/sk98lin-8.23

QA Notice: ECLASS 'versionator' inherited illegally in categories/sk98lin-8.23

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

i also tried this with other dir paths as i said above and i always get the same error.

I might be skiping something very simple ... or not... but if possible i would like some hints  :Smile: 

*note 

Quick reference to the HOW-TO :  i do not live dangerously with my system

----------

## genstef

/usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

that's wrong, sorry  :Sad: 

it needs to be:

/usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

An Overlay is a replication of /usr/portage, that has the advantage of not being overwritten when syncing.

So you need to stick to the same directory structure.

----------

## HeXiLeD

/usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild 

# ls  /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin

Manifest  files  sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

Then  i tried :

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild compile

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/files/digest-sk98lin-8.23 compile

also tried with other  options and all i got was these kind of errors

!!! Name error in sk98l

!!! Error: PF is null 'digest-sk98l'; exiting.

or 

 # ebuild  /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild unpack

>>> md5 files   ; -) sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ; -) files/digest-sk98lin-8.23

>>> md5 src_uri ; -) install-8_23.tar.bz2

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1686: /usr/local/portage/profiles/categories/sk98lin-8.23/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: categories/sk98lin-8.23 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1686, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

i dont  know how i was able to unpack but i cant compile or install and i get the same error.

 i checked the path that is giving  the error  and everything seems  to be ok.

im skiping something  for sure, but i need some help  to see what

----------

## genstef

/usr/local/portage/profiles/

remove that dir with your old try please

and then just:

emerge -va sk98lin --digest

----------

## HeXiLeD

well... after  emerging it ( witch seems to be the dangerous way) 

i didnt need  to remove  the dir .

The driver was emerged but when  i modprobe sk98lin i get :

 # modprobe sk98lin

FATAL: Module sk98lin not found

Any thoughts ?

----------

## genstef

You need to make sure that /usr/src/linux points to the sources of your currently running linux kernel.

Can you please post the output of:

```

cat /var/db/pkg/net-misc/sk98lin-8.23/CONTENTS

ls /usr/src -l

uname -a
```

----------

## HeXiLeD

# cat /var/db/pkg/net-misc/sk98lin-8.23/CONTENTS

dir /lib

dir /lib/modules

dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9

dir /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9/net

obj /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9/net/sk98lin.ko 287f72f8205a4c0ed9b9429faf0cdf55 1124751800

dir /usr

dir /usr/share

dir /usr/share/doc

dir /usr/share/doc/sk98lin-8.23

obj /usr/share/doc/sk98lin-8.23/README.gz 71df246b70c08642edfaff0818fc9a14 1124751800

dir /usr/share/man

dir /usr/share/man/man4

obj /usr/share/man/man4/sk98lin.4.gz 85a4264ef15380e03354f92bc53a4c50 1124751800

===

# ls /usr/src -l

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Aug 21 17:25 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1280 Aug 21 17:48 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

===

Linux  2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #9 SMP Tue Aug 16 06:21:07 EDT 2005 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## genstef

You built the module for 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 and you are running 2.6.12-gentoo-r6. You need to reboot to 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 to load the module.

----------

## HeXiLeD

I apologize . You are absolutly right about the the reboot. When i replied to  your post  i was working remotly in the box, and i had  the remote reboot option OFF.

So when i got home  i got a smile  from ear to ear

you are my new hero !  :Razz: 

Finally ... after at least 4 months of looking for a solution for this nic; you solved it  :Smile: 

YUP Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15) is now working with sk98lin drivers compiled as module.

THANK YOU A BILLION ! 

.... well.. make that a few billions ....

( to the author  of this topic or any moderator : add "SOLVED" to the topic subject )

----------

## elestedt

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> ( to the author  of this topic or any moderator : add "SOLVED" to the topic subject )

 

Ignore that - I decided to wake this thread again since i have a 

```
Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
```

 which refuses to work with the drivers above...

anyone think that they can help? System setup:

 AMD64

 ASUS A8V-E Motherboard - PCI-Express

 vanilla-sources-2.6.12.5

EDIT: Don't know how - but after playing around some with the ebuild (reemerging) and kernel options it now works

----------

## HeXiLeD

The solution works with gentoo-sources kernel.

Since you have vanilla,  maybe that is the current issue.

However i doubt its about the kernel. just review your system network confs and this solution.

----------

## elestedt

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> The solution works with gentoo-sources kernel.

 

It was tested with gentoo-sources... but it appears to work with vanilla as well

How would my network config affect the system finding the hardware at all?

----------

## Truzzone

Thanks to genstef for ebuild, I rename sk98lin-8.28.ebuild, add ~amd64 and emerge successful.

I set ip with ifconfig without problems, but I haven't test the link I haven't the time, tomorrow I test it and post the result   :Very Happy: 

Remember my thanks to the developer and I ask if it is possible to include on the official portage   :Wink: 

Truzzone   :Smile: 

PS: Sorry for my bad English   :Embarassed: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

Renaming sk98lin-8.23.ebuild to sk98lin-8.28.ebuild works

It works at least with gentoo-sources 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 and later and  vanilla-sources 2.6.14.2

```

# nano /etc/make.conf

( and add: PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/" )

# echo "net-misc/sk98lin ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords 

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-misc/sk98lin/

# wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~genstef/files/overlay/sk98lin-8.23.ebuild

# mv sk98lin-8.23.ebuild sk98lin-8.28.ebuild

# emerge -va sk98lin --digest  

# modprobe sk98lin

# ifconfig -a

```

A HOWTO in case you don't know how to handle a non-portage ebuild:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

extra info : 

http://www.syskonnect.de/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/readme/linux/sk98lin.htm

It would be also nice to have it officially on portage since  its not patched on the skge kernel driver

And once again  thanks to the dev genstef

----------

## dsd

gentoo-sources-2.6.15 will ship with a new driver called "sky2" which will support this hardware. there may be some teething problems however the sky2 developer is prepared to support us and fix anything that crops up. feedback at the time of release will be much appreciated!

----------

## dsd

gentoo-sources-2.6.15 includes sky2, please give it a try.

----------

## VinzC

I tried. That worked  :Cool:  . Thanks a lot.

My motherboard is an ASUS A8V-E SE with an Athlon 64 2GHz and PCI-Express bus.

May the (Source) Forge be with you.

----------

## Zanicar

I want to know if it is possible to recreate the ISO with the new module (sky2) without compromizing the Live CD.

It will be a great help if I can do it like that as I require to setup quite a number of servers with that NIC.

Can someone perhaps tell me if there is a specific procedure or requirement to compile a module for the Live CD

and in what directory I should put it so it can load in Live CD environment.

It will be greatly appreciated...

----------

## VinzC

 *Zanicar wrote:*   

> I want to know if it is possible to recreate the ISO with the new module (sky2) without compromizing the Live CD.
> 
> It will be a great help if I can do it like that as I require to setup quite a number of servers with that NIC.
> 
> Can someone perhaps tell me if there is a specific procedure or requirement to compile a module for the Live CD
> ...

 

I agree. Imagine I had to use an Ubuntu AMD64 LiveCD (which failed launching Gnome) to install Gentoo on my new AMD64 machine just because there was no sky2 ethernet driver on my favorite distro's live CD. What a shame  :Wink: .

(kidding of course)

----------

## VinzC

After a couple of days trying the new driver I have just faced 4 link failures: the module loads Ok but I wanted to transfer a relatively small file (3 MB) to another computer and the link went down. I unloaded and reloaded sky2 module and the link went back up. I've had to do the file transfer no less than 4 times until it was successfully transferred.

In four days of using my machine (with "appropriate" network load) this is the first time it happens... Did anybody experience the same problem?

----------

## Zanicar

I solved my problem by simply inserting a Realtek 8169 NIC... works everytime!!!

I am sure the driver/module issues will be resolved by Marvell and/or developers,

but until then I will rely on the faithful Realtek cards, because my clients can't afford down time...

To be honest, I have found it bad to be at the bleeding edge of technology   :Confused:  ...cause you get cut and bleed   :Wink: 

I've had experience with this in numerous hardware areas, and not just in Linux but in Windows too - especially windows   :Shocked: 

My advice:

If you are a solution provider, stick to solutions that you know work, don't waste time testing and trying new stuff, leave that to R&D. Stay abreast of what is in development so you may start using it as soon as it is 100% market ready.

If you're in R&D, play around and test the new goodies. But please, document it well and provide detailed feedback to developers. Don't just say you get an error or got a solution. State what you have tried, how and why it failed (if possible) to save other people in R&D the trouble of trying the same. They may even notice what you did wrong or where the fault lies.

...and leave new technologies for about 3 months. I have found in my experience that most problems get solved within 3 months of a product hitting the main stream (solution provider NOT consumer) market. Plus solutions to common problems will then be well documented as well, so if you run into trouble you will easily find appropriate help.

----------

## VinzC

Words of wisdom...

----------

## torklingberg

So, is Ubuntu Live CD the only way to install Gentoo on such machines for now?

----------

## VinzC

I would say "one of the possible ways" as I didn't try anything but Ubuntu. A possible solution would be to create one's own Live CD (I know there are some Howto's for Gentoo) with an up-to date sky2 module.

I haven't made my own LiveCD however so I can't tell you exactly what steps to follow. You should lurk in the forum or the Wiki and search for such a HOWTO.

You could also try booting with a recent Knoppix CD. Just beware that any LiveCD you'll use should be the same ARCH as your Gentoo installation.

Here are three possible ways. Hope it helps.

EDIT: here's a fourth option (sorry I forgot those words of wisdom) - if you have one, just add a second network card (e.g. a Realtek as you'll never have any problem with these ones, I can confirm) in your PC and boot with Gentoo Live CD 2005.1 (AMD64).

----------

## nonnerd

hi there!! 

i m a linux n00b and since i m seriously trying to learn linux so i decided to give gentoo a try  :Smile: .  Well!!.....coming to the point i have this Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Card integrated on my ASUS P5GDC-V Deluxe motherboard which has been a pain in the ass for past one month now. searching for a solution i came across this post regarding the same and i did exactly as what was told but its still not working for me(i have tried modprobe.... but it still says "network is unreachable"). ofcourse i hv installed a more recent version(8.31) and since i did not happen to have another ethernet card i downloaded the files and put them into :

/usr/portage/distfiles

all went well....but now my problem is tht its still complaining about network being unreachable. what cud possibly be the problem.......i can't understand   :Question: 

any kind of help wud be highly appreciated.

for further info i am using 2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

----------

## VinzC

 *nonnerd wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> for further info i am using 2.6.12-gentoo-r6.

 

Your kernel is much too old. Try 2.6.15 and above. I have 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 for AMD64 for instance and it does include the new driver (sky2).

----------

## nonnerd

VinzC wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your kernel is much too old. Try 2.6.15 and above. I have 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 for AMD64 for instance and it does include the new driver (sky2).
> 
> 

 

u realize that learning is the whole point behind using gentoo ....don't u and others have got it working so why shudn't i. had i wanted just a workaround i cud very well have installed SUSE or something like tht.

i guess i hv made my point here so if u neone can hlp me wid tht.

----------

## dsd

its not a workaround, its the accepted solution.

the sk98lin vendor driver which you have tried was never added to portage since it is badly coded, has unfixed bugs, and would be a maintenance nightmare.

the correct solution for supporting this hardware was to rewrite the driver and ship it in the kernel. this is exactly what happened, gentoo-sources-2.6.15 being the first kernel to ship it.

----------

## nonnerd

hi everyone!!!

my connection is now working  :Very Happy:  . and i dint update my kernel(how cud i    :Confused:    when my connection wasn't even working) i just aplied the latest syskonnect driver to my kernel as a patch  :Idea:  .

thnx for replying.

----------

## My_World

dsd an any of the other Yukon2 chipset owners:

I have tried both 2.6.15-r7 and 2.6.16-r1 and both of them do no work perfectly. (gentoo-sources)

The 2.6.15 kernel give me one heck of a crash report and the 2.6.16 just drops the connection to the lan if the network load seems to get a bit heavy.

What is the status of this driver and also is there then a better option atm thna then kernel sky2 driver?

 :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

i dont own a y2

if you are having problems with sky2, file a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

